# Mit dem Bike im Schnee...



## Jörg (4. Januar 2002)

Ein Gutes neues Jahr  für alle Leser des Forums!

Was tun? Überall Eis und Schnee soweit das Auge reicht!
Aber immer nur im Studio das Spinning-Bike quälen? Dabei dann auch noch leichtbekleidete Damen vor Augen (das ist ja nun wirklich fern jeder Bike Realität). 
Die  bunten Bike-Magazine verkünden nun schon die lezten Jahre, es gäbe ja nichts schöneres als mit dem Bike ab in den Schnee.
Da diese Kult-Blätter ja nicht irren können, haben wir uns gedacht das muß es dann ja wohl sein!!!!
Schnee ist da,  also ab aufs Bike und schon beginnt der Spaß pur.
Also in Mayen bei festgefahrener Schneedecke gestartet und siehe da, es geht. Mit zunehmenden Höhenmetern wird dann aber auch die Schneedecke höher und es rollt nicht mehr so richtig. Wenn dann auch noch eine Schneewehe ins Spiel Kommt wird es wirklich heftig und unter dem Schnee ist meistens noch eine schöne glatte Eisschicht. Spaß pur!!! Zumindest für die Wanderer die uns dabei zusehen. Das liest sich in den Magazinen dann doch ganz anders, was haben wir bloß falsch gemacht???
Nach einer Stunde und 10 Km Strecke haben wir dann die erste Höhe erreicht und wagen uns an die Abfahrt. Dabei kommt dann doch noch Laune auf (aber erst nachdem der Sattel ganz runter ist) und es fährt sich ganz gut, gelegentliche Ausflüge in die Botanik gehören dazu. Fazit: Zwei Stunden Fahrzeit, 20 Km Strecke gemacht, geflucht wie die "Holzknechte" und doch viel Spaß dabei gehabt. 

Ist von Euch schon mal jemand mit Spike-Reifen gefahren?

Gruß Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



## TomB (4. Januar 2002)

Hallo Jörg

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Bin die letzten Tage meine kleine Tour auch öfter im Schnee gefahren. Ist zwar 'ne recht schweißtreibende Quälerei aber macht mächtig Spaß. 

Trotz des sehr guten Profils hat der Reifen (leider keine Spikes) nur sehr weinig Gripp bergauf. Da muss man auch manchmal öfter aus dem Sattel und durch 15cm Neuschnee schieben. Bergab durch den Neuschnee gehts leider auch nicht von alleine und muss auch noch kräftig treten.  

Wenn's mal doch bergab zu schnell wird kann man den V-Brakes sei Dank NICHT bremsen und landet dann schon öfter mal im Schnee als gewollt. Für 20km und 320hm braucht man schon gute 2 Stunden und die Wasserflasche wie immer bis oben hin zugefroren.  

Naja, trotzdem jedes mal wieder ein Erlebnis und die ganze Winterlandschaft für sich alleine, da keine Sau vor die Tür geht und die weiße Pracht geniest.

Mich würde auch gerne mal interessieren ob die Spikes im Schnee überhaupt was bringen oder nur auf gefrorenem Untergrund so richtig gut sind. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere hierzu mal was posten.

Na dann...    weiterhin guten Rutsch ... 

TomB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (5. Januar 2002)

Im Schnee zu biken ist nicht für alle so toll.
Am Samstag sind wir auch zu viert losgefahren und einer wollte nach der Auffahrt in Stolzenfels nur noch Heim.
Mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht und ich konte sogar, trotz Konditionsdefiziten, gut mit Dave und Piet mithalten.
Nur die Maguras frieren halt dummerweise zu und man hat bergab einiges zu tun.
Gruss nach Mayen (die mit den Scheiben wohl keine solchen Probleme hat) und auch Jörg ein gutes neues Jahr
Alex!


----------



## dave (5. Januar 2002)

Hallo z'sammen, Euch auch noch ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr!

Mann, da bin ich doch froh nicht der einzige zu sein, der sich mit nem lächerlichen Schnitt von 10 km/h durch den Schnee quält. 
Jetzt ist es allerdings schon wieder ziemlich fest, vereist und platt getreten. Hoffentlich schneit's bald wieder 
Um den Köppel lagen letzte Woche sogar bis zu 30 cm! Das war geil!!!
Is schon komisch. Während der Tour ist man nur am fluchen. Die Clickpedale friert zu, die Felgen sind vereist, die Bremskolben fahren vom Eis blockiert nicht zurück, bremsen kann man sowieso vergessen und es gibt auf'm kleinen Blatt Chainsucks ohne Ende, da die Kette zu steif ist.
Aber ist man dann zu Hause, war's mal wieder ne coole Tour gewesen und man freut sich auf's nächste mal!
Wir sind schon verrückt ....

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass man Spikes braucht solange man nicht auf blankem Eis fährt. Ist zwar manchmal beim Antreten schon ein wenig mühsam, wenn man gleich wegrutscht, doch bin ich im ansonsten ganz zufrieden mit dem Grip meiner Pneus. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem neuen Hinterreifen: Conti Vertex Pro 2.3"
Den fahre ich mit nur 2.5 bar und komme auch auf den vereisten Wegen gut voran. 15 cm Neuschnee hat erauf jeden Fall locker gepackt. 

Piet hat übrigens Spikereifen. Er ist aber erst einmal drauf gefahren. Da musste er zur Arbeit und die Straßen waren alle vereist. Also hat er das Auto in der Garage stehen lassen und ist mit dem Rad los. Der Grip ist anscheinend fantastisch. Du fährst wie auf Schienen. Mit driften sieht's da allerdings schlecht aus.


@alex: Meine hinteren Bremsklötze waren vor zwei wochen noch so gut wie neu. Jetzt sind sie schon zur Hälfte weggebremst!!!
Viel Glück bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Nakamur (5. Januar 2002)

Erst mal das wichtigste zuerst:

Morgen früh (Sonntag) 12.00h im Markenbildchenweg Treffpunkt bei Ralf! 
Die Jungs und Mädels wollen Richtung Vierseenblick  fahren. Wer Zeit hat kann ja gerne vorbeischauen.


Ich war heute auch mal raus in den Schnee spielen...
Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, hatte nur verdammt kalte Füße.
Die Maguras haben prima funktioniert, ich war wohl nicht lange genug unterwegs  

CU KP


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Januar 2002)

@Nakamur
Vielleicht liegt das an der schlechten Einstellung deiner Bremse!
(Hab dein Rad gestern gesehen) Ich versuch das jetzt auch mal. 

Trotzdem viel Spass heute früh ;um 12.00Uhr, kann nur von einem Student kommen, oder?

@Dave
Ich lös das problem mit der Magura anders: Gestern hab ich ne neue Gabel bestellt, mit der fahr ich über alles drüber anstatt zu bremsen. Mann, was kann man da sparen! 

Gruss Alex!


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2002)

> Gestern hab ich ne neue Gabel bestellt, mit der fahr ich über alles drüber anstatt zu bremsen.


SEILBAHN, SEILBAHN!!!! 
Welche haste denn jetzt bestellt?

@Nakamur: Bin leider erst um 12.30 nach Hause gekommen. Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, dass Ralf bei dem Wetter fährt 
Ich werde dafür vielleicht noch Eishockey spielen. Das ist auch geil! Muss nur noch paar Leute finden. Könnt Ihr Eislaufen?


----------



## CyberMAXX (6. Januar 2002)

Mir macht es immer viel Spaß im Schnee zu fahren. Wir hatten hier zwar nicht so viel davon aber dafür habe ich jetzt Wasser in meiner Gabel.

so ein Scheiß


----------



## Nakamur (6. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rockyalex! _
> *@Nakamur
> Vielleicht liegt das an der schlechten Einstellung deiner Bremse!
> (Hab dein Rad gestern gesehen) Ich versuch das jetzt auch mal.
> *



Gestern morgen waren die Bremsen ja auch noch nicht eingestellt  
Aber bis die mal richtig stehen ...  

CU KP


----------



## Mountainjo (15. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute !!

Ich bin vor zwei Wochen mit zwei anderen Jungs im Schnee
gefahren und das im tiefsten Hunsrück,im Baybachtal und
Ehrbachtal. Man,war das schattig ,aber die Sonne schien uns auf 
die Helme und der Schnee glitzerte.Die von Autos plattgewaltzten
Wege waren gut zu befahren bis auf wenige Stellen wo das Eis
offentsichtlich zu sehen war,scheiß gefährlich kann ich da nur sagen !! Dabei musste ich feststellen,das die Conti Vertical 2.3er
top auf diesen Wegen waren,die Kumpels mit den Spikes waren
auch nicht schneller unterwegs  !!
Was mich an den Spikesreifen stören würde, ist das sehr hohe
Gewicht,der exorbitante Preis (LKW Reifen sind kaum teurer)
und die Teile rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse.
Und mal ehrlich,wie oft fahren wir im Schnee???
Trotz allen dem hatte die Tour einen riesigen Spass gemacht,
ich sehnte mich ja auch nach einer "Körperlichen Ertüchtigung"
nach den ganzen Fest/Fetttagen ;-)

Also,ihr Snowrider passt auf euch, denn das Bikerleben ist zu kurz!

JO


----------



## Jörg (16. Januar 2002)

Da haben wir ja endlich mal eine Aussage zu SPIKE-Reifen. Ich habe schon fast die Nerven verloren und mir einen Satz von diesen Dingern bestellt. Ich denke bis zu 3 Jahren könnte man die Dinger bestimmt nutzen, bei entsprechender Pflege und Lagerung. Dieses Jahr hätte es sich bestimmt schon gelohnt aber dann kommen wahrscheinlich wieder 5 Jahre "grüne" Winter ohne Schnee! Der Preis schreckt natürlich auch schon ab, bei EUR 63,00 das Stück (für ordentliche Reifen). 
Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon ein wenig gebastelt und mir Schneeketten(kein Scherz!) fürs Hinterrad gebastelt, bei Disk-Rädern kein Problem. Der Grip beim Antrieb ist enorm, der Abrollwiederstand aber auch. 
Aber ich denke das die Variante mit breiten Reifen und weniger Druck die bessere Lösung ist. Da unsere "grüngewandeten" Wildhüter und Pfleger ja sowieso in kürzester Zeit, jeden nur möglichen Waldweg befahren, bleibt man halt bei Schnee auf diesen Wegen. Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall (steht ja auch so in der BIKE und dann muß das ja stimmen!!!!).

Also Kette immer schön rechts

Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (16. Januar 2002)

Hi Jörg,
Da sieht man mal wieder was raukommt, wenn es abends zu schnell dunkel wird.
Die Eifeler beschäftigen sich mit Heimarbeit! Da aber Socken stricken usw. lieber der Oma überlassen wird, strickt der Jörg halt Schneeketten!  

Die Idee ist aber sehr gut; ich würd die Dinger trotzdem mal gerne sehen. Hast du mal ein Foto?

Den Umstand mit Carbonspacern am Vorbau Gewicht zu sparen, sich aber dann Eisen an Rad zu hängen find ich irgendwie lustig, aber was will man machen, wenn man den Bikevirus hat.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. Januar 2002)

Liegt eigentlich hinter Mayen noch genug Schnee für den Lift in Langen.......?

Alex!


----------



## Jörg (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Alex,

bin heute morgen sofort los und hab mir zwei BIG JIM gekauft. Das wir dann morgen sofort getestet. Bild Kommt! Mit dem Schnee in Arft kann ich nichts zu sagen. Ich war am Sonntag in Langenfeld mit dem Bike unterwegs, Schnee war zwar noch genug da, aber total verharscht und damit sauglatt. Hat beim biken auch ein wenig gebremst. 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Mountainjo (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute !!

Das mit den Schneeketten ist aber krass,hoffentlich bekommt Jörg ein Patent darauf !!
Nimm doch Ketten von einem Bagger und ne Schaufel dazu,
dann kannste auch den Schnee fotträumen ;-).
Auf was für Ideen die Biker kommen,bloß den Bock nicht im Keller
stehen lassen.
Auf bald,

JO


----------



## Jörg (16. Januar 2002)

Also hier ist mal ein Bild von meinem Eigenbau. Ich hab Sie nur mal locker draufgelegt (fürs Bild), sie ist noch nicht gespannt!
Wie gesagt hoher Abrollwiederstand aber guter Vortrieb. Ist ganz einfach aus zwei Stahlseilstücken (am Ende mit Schlaufen) und kurzen Kettenstücken (aus dem Baumarkt) zusammengesezt. Um die Kettenstücke auf dem Stahlseil im gleichen Abstand zu halten habe ich kurze Kunststoffröhrchen dazwischen aufgefädelt.
Gespannt wird das ganze auf jeder Seite mit einem stabielen Kabelbinder in den Schlaufen der Stahlseilenden.
War halt mal ein Test. Die Tage probier ich mal die neuen fetten Reifen!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. Januar 2002)

Starke Konstruktion und eigentlich auch sehr einfach.
Wenn ich Scheiben hätte, würd ichs mal probieren. Mit Magura ist es glaub ich, etwas eng.
Trotzdem schau ich mir nachher mal die feilgebotenen Ketten im Bauhaus an. (Wenn ich mir ein Tool kaufe/baue mit dem ich die Psylo verstellen kann; Schraubenzieher hab ich noch keine in der passenden länge gefunden)

Deine Ketten gehören jedenfalls in die Bike!!!

Gruss Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (17. Januar 2002)

Moin Jungs,
ich hoffe das bei uns im Rheinland immer noch Schnee liegt wenn ich morgen aus KL nach Hause komme.
Also ich habe seit letzten Freitag einen Spikereifen und habe den vorne montiert.  Hinten fahre ich einen Conti Survival pro.
Am liebsten hätte ich noch ein Exemplar hinten aber aus Kostengründen ging das leider nicht. Denn 60 Euro für einen Schwalbe ICESPIKER sind schon heftig.

So nun zu meiner bisherigen Erfahrung, also ich bin am Wochende dreimal gefahren!
Naja viel ist das ja nicht worauf ich meine Meinung basiere aber egal!
Also in normalem losen Schnee bringen Spikes logischerweise garnix!
Auf glatten festgefahrenen Frostwegen und single trails sind sie sau gut!
Auf richtigem Eis rutschen sie jedoch trotzdem , aber wesentlich weniger als herkömmliche stollenreifen.
Den größten Vorteil, finde ich, haben sie auf glatten Holzbrücken darauf rutscht gar nix mehr und man hat ein sehr sicheres Gefühl.
Rund um Boppard gibt es sehr viele davon, die ab jetzt kein Problem mehr sind.

Was den Rollwiderstand betrifft, sind sie auf der Straße natürlich extrem laut und träge.
Im Gelände sind sie eigentlich sehr leichtfüßig und rollen ganz gut , natürlich nicht wie 1,9" aber aktzeptabel!

Was ich alllerdings nicht weiß, wie lange die Dinger halten und wie man sie pflegt??
DAs wurde oben schon mal angesprochen!

Fazit:
Wer also ein paar EURO zu viel hat und meint Spikereifen müßte man haben, dem rate ich schon zum kauf von Spikereifen.
Nokian Reifen sollen noch besser sein, aber ich hab leider keine bekommen.

viel Spaß beim Rutschen joki


----------



## Radkraxler (18. Januar 2002)

Hi Jörg!!


Hab ja schon viel gesehen hier im Forum, aber deine Schneeketten sind echt der Hit !!

Wie fahren sich die denn auf der Straße?

Sollte mir irgendwann mal was an meiner Kiste fehlen, was man nich kaufen kann, werde ich mich bei dir melden. 


Rahmen- und Gabelbruch
Radkraxler


----------

